# Lo Hobbit - un viaggio inaspettato



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

*TRAMA*

Dopo La Trilogia tratta da Il Signore degli Anelli, è ora Lo Hobbit a sbarcare sul grande schermo con una double feature: The Hobbit, An Unexpected Journey e The Hobbit, There and Back Again. Entrambi saranno nei cinema convenzionali e in quelli in 3D. Tutti e due sono ambientati nelle Terra di Mezzo sessant'anni prima del racconto de Il Signore degli Anelli di Tolkien. Lo Hobbit segue l'avventura di Bilbo Baggins, interpretato da Martin Freeman, che viene trascinato in un'epica vicenda per riconquistare Erebor, una volta regno dei nani ora governato dal temibile drago Smaug.

*USCITA CINEMA:* 13/12/2012
*GENERE:* Fantasy, Avventura
*REGIA:* Peter Jackson
*SCENEGGIATURA:* Guillermo del Toro, Peter Jackson, Fran Walsh, Philippa Boyens


*ATTORI:*
Martin Freeman, Cate Blanchett, Elijah Wood, Lee Pace, Andy Serkis, Orlando Bloom, Ian McKellen, Ian Holm, Richard Armitage, Christopher Lee, Mikael Persbrandt, Dean O'Gorman, Benedict Cumberbatch, Luke Evans, Billy Connolly, Stephen Fry

*TRAILER ITALIANO*







_Lontan sui monti fumidi e gelati
in antri fondi, oscuri, desolati,
prima che sorga il sol dobbiamo andare
i pallidi a cercar ori incantati.
Faceano i nani un dì magiche gesta,
battendo mazze qual campane a festa
dove dorme laggiù tetro un mistero
negli antri sotto la rocciosa cresta.

Per prenci antichi, degli elfi signori,
gli accumulati e balenanti ori
lavoravano ad arte, il dì ghermendo
per dare a gemme d'elsa altri splendori.
Trapuntavan di stelle le collane
i serti con baglior di drago immane,
poscia in ritorto fil di sole e luna
intessevan le luci in filigrane.
Lontan sui monti fumidi e gelati
in antri fondi, oscuri, desolati,
prima che sorga il sol dobbiamo andare
per esigere i nostri ori obliati._
_Calici ed arpe cesellavan d'oro
e dove gli uomini non scavan, loro
vissero a lungo, ma dei lieti canti
né uom né elfo sentì mai il coro.
I pini sulle alture eran ruggenti,
alti gemevan nella notte i venti.
Rosso era il fuoco e distruggeva tutto,
gli alberi come torce eran splendenti.
Le campane s'udian per la vallata
e la faccia di ognun era sbiancata;
del fuoco più crudel, l'ira del drago
distrusse torri e case all'impazzata

Fumava il monte nel chiaror lunare;
i nani udir la morte ecco avanzare.
La casa abbandonarono, morendo
di sotto il drago nel chiaror lunare.
Lontan sui monti fumidi e gelati
in antri fondi, oscuri, desolati,
prima che sorga il sol dobbiamo andare
a riaver l'arpe e l'oro a noi strappati. _

Come per il Signore degli Anelli, sarà unalogia, ho messo anche il testo della canzone perchè è stupenda secondo me
Lo attendo con impazienza


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2012)

Io sono già al cinema


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Non vedo l'ora...


----------



## E81 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ora vengo ammazzata... ma... sono l'unica a cui non piace? Della Trilogia ho visto i primi 10 minuti e poi ho cambiato canale...


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bella la visualizzazione dei video qui su! Non avevo ancora provato!


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Bilbo e' il nonno di padron brodo? 

Comunque il signore degli anelli e' stata una delle migliori trilogie del cinema.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Primo libro fantasy ad aver letto!
Sono ancora più in trepidazione dell'uscita de il signore degli anelli!


----------



## Dottorm (29 Agosto 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ora vengo ammazzata... ma... sono l'unica a cui non piace? Della Trilogia ho visto i primi 10 minuti e poi ho cambiato canale...



Che c'entra, sono gusti  E comunque io stesso preferisco il libro al film, che seppure fatto magistralmente risulta un po' noioso a tratti.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Bilbo e' il nonno di padron brodo?
> 
> Comunque il signore degli anelli e' stata una delle migliori trilogie del cinema.



Bilbo è lo zio di Frodo, e comunque figurava anche nei film della trilogia, soprattutto nel primo.
E' lui ad aver trovato l'anello, e in questo film si vedrà come ha fatto.
Il libro de Lo Hobbit l'ho letto, diversamente dal Signore degli Anelli è più a favoletta, insomma più per bambini. Comunque carino, soprattutto per approfondire la storia.


----------



## Prinz (29 Agosto 2012)

[MENTION=38]E81[/MENTION], sei hai visto 10 minuti su quasi 12 ore complessive di pellicola come fai a dire che non ti piace?Comunque il film è molto bello per fotografia, ambientazione, costumi, etc. però il libro è decisamente un'altra cosa.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Devo vederlo assolutamente


----------



## BB7 (30 Agosto 2012)

Il signore degli anelli mi è piaciuto ma non credo che guarderò anche questo film...


----------



## francylomba (30 Agosto 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=38]E81[/MENTION], sei hai visto 10 minuti su quasi 12 ore complessive di pellicola come fai a dire che non ti piace?Comunque il film è molto bello per fotografia, ambientazione, costumi, etc. però il libro è decisamente un'altra cosa.



se ha visto i primi 10 minuti della compagnia dell'anello ( primo film) la capisco ...


per il rsto ho gia la poltrona prenotata al cinema!


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

il film che attendo di piu' in assoluto,visto che dark knight rises l'ho visto ieri. per me sara' un capolavoro a prescindere e un sogno tornare in certi luoghi.

contento anche che siano 3 film,lo hobbit e' molto piu' piccolo come libro ma e' PIENISSIMO di avvenimenti,che a sto punto credo inseriranno quasi tutti. bravo pj


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Bah a me invece sembra una cavolata farlo su tre film... Perchè se Lo Hobbit è una trilogia, il signore dell'anelli dovevan fare come per i libri e farne 6. Spero che visto che han allungato il brodo, ci sia un'introduzione iniziale su come è stata creata la terra di mezzo


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bah a me invece sembra una cavolata farlo su tre film... Perchè se Lo Hobbit è una trilogia, il signore dell'anelli dovevan fare come per i libri e farne 6. Spero che visto che han allungato il brodo, ci sia un'introduzione iniziale su come è stata creata la terra di mezzo



penso di si,prenderanno spunto dal silmarillion magari..cmq io penso che se poteva,jackson il signore degli anelli lo faceva su 5 film. una volta in un intervista lo disse che la trilogia gli e' stata quasi imposta e' che ha dovuto lasciare fuori molta roba dal libro. cosa che sono certo non accadra' con lo hobbit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2012)

Spettacolooooo


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Da amante del signore degli anelli ovviamente non me lo posso perdere


----------



## Dottorm (31 Agosto 2012)

3 film per Lo Hobbit???
Non ha senso.

A meno che non allunghino il brodo con varie altre storie e vicissitudini della Terra di Mezzo contenute in altri libri (Silmarillion in primis), anche per spiegare sul grande schermo tante cose accennate (un po' approfondite nelle extended version).
Ma sarebbero cose puramente da nerd, che la stragrande maggioranza del pubblico non noterebbe/capirebbe.

edit: ma perchè dite che sono 3 film? leggendo meglio ho visto che è diviso in due parti, "An unexpected journey" e "There and back again"...
Questo inizia già ad avere più senso...


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Invece saranno 3 film e un senso logico lo hanno e la dice direttamente Peter Jackson durante un'intervista:



> "Una gran parte della storia di Bilbo Baggins, del Mago Gandalf, dei Nani di Erebor, della nascita del Necromancer, e della battaglia di Dol Guldur non sarebbe mai narrata al pubblico se noi non accettassimo questa opportunità. La ricchezza della storia di Lo Hobbit, così come il materiale nelle appendici de Il Signore degli Anelli, ci permetteranno di raccontare l'avventura completa di Bilbo Baggins ed il ruolo che ha giocato nella storia a volte pericolosa, ma sempre entusiasmante, della Terra di Mezzo".


----------



## BB7 (31 Agosto 2012)

certo che Lo Hobbit da pronunciare è veramente uno scandalo... già solo a leggerlo con la mente mi sento male


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Lo vedrò senza alcun dubbio!


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> se ha visto i primi 10 minuti della compagnia dell'anello ( primo film) la capisco ...
> 
> 
> per il rsto ho gia la poltrona prenotata al cinema!



eh... ma io son così... se un film non " mi prende " dall'inizio, poi non lo riesco più a guardare... dovrei partire dal momento in cui l'ho lasciato quindi...


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

sarà un pò come tornare alla mia pre adolescenza, niente l'ha caratterizzata più di Tolkien.
E non vedo finalmente l'ora di poter vedere Richard Armitage in un lungometraggio, non ne potevo più di tutti quei telefilm e miniserie.



Dottorm ha scritto:


> e comunque io stesso preferisco il libro al film, che seppure fatto magistralmente risulta un po' noioso a tratti.


vabhè, dai, con tutto il bene che voglio a PJ però devo ancora incontrare qualcuno che preferisca i film al libro 



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bah a me invece sembra una cavolata farlo su tre film... Perchè se Lo Hobbit è una trilogia, il signore dell'anelli dovevan fare come per i libri e farne 6. Spero che visto che han allungato il brodo, ci sia un'introduzione iniziale su come è stata creata la terra di mezzo


ma infatti, tre film per un libriccino di poco più di 300 pagine li trovo francamente troppi.



sion ha scritto:


> penso di si,prenderanno spunto dal silmarillion magari..cmq io penso che se poteva,jackson il signore degli anelli lo faceva su 5 film. una volta in un intervista lo disse che la trilogia gli e' stata quasi imposta e' che ha dovuto lasciare fuori molta roba dal libro. cosa che sono certo non accadra' con lo hobbit.


Bhe, se con LotR avesse fatto più di 3 film commercialmente sarebbe diventata una roba astrusa, e per fortuna nonostante i tagli ha gestito bene il passaggio da libro a film.
Ci mancherebbe anche che con 3 film a disposizione tagli pure roba da lo hobbit  anche se a sentire certe interviste dal comic-con, i film si discosteranno dal tono 'fanciullesco' del libro.



BB7 ha scritto:


> certo che Lo Hobbit da pronunciare è veramente uno scandalo... già solo a leggerlo con la mente mi sento male


perchè? XD



E81 ha scritto:


> eh... ma io son così... se un film non " mi prende " dall'inizio, poi non lo riesco più a guardare... dovrei partire dal momento in cui l'ho lasciato quindi...


vabhè, ma è come se avessi letto le prime pagine di LotR e avessi deciso che non ti piace XD voglio dire, son 1200 e passa pagine.
Davvero ti sono bastati 10 minuti per decidere? XD



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Invece saranno 3 film e un senso logico lo hanno e la dice direttamente Peter Jackson durante un'intervista:


a vedere tutta la gente che ha letto LotR, ma non ha retto il Silmarrilion, prevedo incassi di molto inferiori rispetto alla prima trilogia.


----------



## francylomba (1 Settembre 2012)

ahppero' kili! 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

sara' un capolavoro,e non pensate che 3 film siano troppi...come detto nello hobbit succedono TANTISSIME cose oltre che sicuramente jacson utilizzera' il tempo che ha per approfondire molti temi che riguardano la terra di mezzo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Andrò di sicuro a guardarlo.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma non erano due i film?


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma non erano due i film?



saranno 3 alla fine


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> sara' un capolavoro,e non pensate che 3 film siano troppi...come detto nello hobbit succedono TANTISSIME cose oltre che sicuramente jacson utilizzera' il tempo che ha per approfondire molti temi che riguardano la terra di mezzo.


per la lunghezza del libro, per quel che succede e per il tema più fanciullesco rispetto a lotr, trovo che 3 film siano davvero troppi.
E se davvero Jackson pescherà a man basse dal Silmarrilion, allora non credo che questa trilogia avrà tanti estimatori come la precedente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



francylomba ha scritto:


> ahppero' kili!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


se t'interessa Aidan, guardati Being Human UK


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Beh, alla fine considerate che per contenere Il signore in tre film hanno dovuto tagliare un bel po' di roba. 3 film per Lo Hobbit potrebbero non essere necessariamente eccessivi, bisognerà vedere come verranno sviluppati. Spero almeno che non violentino eccessivamente l'opera di Tolkien come è accaduto con Il SIgnore


----------



## francylomba (1 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> per la lunghezza del libro, per quel che succede e per il tema più fanciullesco rispetto a lotr, trovo che 3 film siano davvero troppi.
> E se davvero Jackson pescherà a man basse dal Silmarrilion, allora non credo che questa trilogia avrà tanti estimatori come la precedente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



non manchero'


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Meritatissimo ruolo da protagonista per Martin Freeman,dopo l'eccezionale lavoro in Sherlock


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Beh, alla fine considerate che per contenere Il signore in tre film hanno dovuto tagliare un bel po' di roba. 3 film per Lo Hobbit potrebbero non essere necessariamente eccessivi, bisognerà vedere come verranno sviluppati. Spero almeno che non violentino eccessivamente l'opera di Tolkien come è accaduto con Il SIgnore


bhe, nonostante i tagli pesantissimi (mi è mancato tanto il finale del ritorno alla Contea, il mio pezzo preferito del libro), bisogna dire che PJ se l'è cavata molto bene.
Però dai, lotr ha praticamente 1000 pagine in più rispetto a Lo Hobbit


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Mi è tornata ispirazione... Voglio provare a ricominciare a leggere il Silmarillion. Non son mai riuscito a finirlo


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata ispirazione... Voglio provare a ricominciare a leggere il Silmarillion. Non son mai riuscito a finirlo


io ci ho messo anni, e non sono neanche riuscita ad apprezzarlo come invece avrei potuto. Dovrei davvero rileggerlo


----------



## Prinz (9 Settembre 2012)

pare nel film, causa l'assenza di personaggi femminili nel romanzo, abbiano introdotto un personaggio (interpretato dalla Kate di Lost), totalmente inventato ex novo. Inutile dire che da purista trovo la cosa deturpante e offensiva verso l'opera di Tolkien


----------



## Butcher (9 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> pare nel film, causa l'assenza di personaggi femminili nel romanzo, abbiano introdotto un personaggio (interpretato dalla Kate di Lost), totalmente inventato ex novo. Inutile dire che da purista trovo la cosa deturpante e offensiva verso l'opera di Tolkien



Ecco che fanno la *******


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata ispirazione... Voglio provare a ricominciare a leggere il Silmarillion. Non son mai riuscito a finirlo



Eh! bella idea! Devo farlo anche io....


----------



## Marilson (10 Settembre 2012)

leggete il libro se potete, fatelo prima del film. Ho letto lo Hobbit 15 anni fa, grandissimo racconto


----------



## Dottorm (10 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> io ci ho messo anni, e non sono neanche riuscita ad apprezzarlo come invece avrei potuto. Dovrei davvero rileggerlo



Io il Silmarillion l'ho apprezzato tanto perchè prima ho letto gli altri racconti.
Insomma quelli che vanno sotto il nome di Racconti ritrovati, Racconti perduti ecc.
Parlano della cosmogonia (anzi, delle varie versioni della cosmogonia) tolkeniana e sono molto confusi. Parlano poi dei vari eroi e vicende avvenute tra la creazione del mondo e, per l'appunto, l'era del Signore degli Anelli (mi pare che fosse la Terza Era).

Il Silmarillion probabilmente voleva essere un sunto "ufficiale" della storia passata (con molte di quelle storie omesse) e l'ho trovato molto godibile perchè finalmente non vi regna quella confusione che c'è nei Racconti. Però mi pare che restò incompiuto e venne portato a termine dal figlio di Tolkien.

E' una roba un po' per nerd forse  ma se uno è curioso dopo aver letto i due libri maggiori ci sta benissimo, perchè vuoi sapere come è iniziato tutto, vuoi saperne di più sugli elfi, sugli anelli, e sugli eroi e le vicende che vengono accennate nel Signore degli Anelli.


----------



## yelle (11 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> i Racconti ritrovati, Racconti perduti ecc.


comprati tutti, ma mai letti.


----------



## Dottorm (11 Settembre 2012)

Sono parecchio incasinati, leggendoli capisci proprio che sono appunti trovati su fogliacci dal figlio di Tolkien e pubblicati.
La stessa creazione del mondo è diversa in alcuni punti da quella "ufficiale" del Silmarillion.
La cosa interessante è che dento ci sono alcune vicende che non trovi da nessun'altra parte, neanche nel Silmarillion. Ma non so effettivamente quanto ne può valer la pena (ma sono certo che i nerd ci si fanno le )


----------



## francylomba (23 Settembre 2012)

nuovo trailer ! 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt...inaspettatotrailer-2-2012_shortfilms?start=89


----------



## francylomba (28 Settembre 2012)

nessuno che ha considerato il trailer sopra??? bhe qui andy serkis che legge " alla gollum" un pezzo di lo hobbit http://perezhilton.com/2012-09-28-the-hobbit-andy-serkis-gollum-character-reading


----------



## francylomba (5 Dicembre 2012)

ci siamo!!! manca pochisssssimo ( detto alla gollum ) . chi andra' a vederlo?


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono già lì.


----------



## francylomba (5 Dicembre 2012)

intanto alla air new zealand  notare peter " acciuga" jackson aha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBlRbrB_Gnc


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Dato che ho visto la trilogia precedente,vale la pena vederlo!


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ma quanti film faranno del lo hobbit?


----------



## Brain84 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma quanti film faranno del lo hobbit?



Sarà una trilogia.

Io giovedì sono già li, ho già smobilitato gli amici


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ovviamente andrò a vederlo


----------



## Schism75 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Allora sono andato a vederlo ieri sera. La prima delle mie consuete tre visioni al cinema, che riservo per i film di sul mondo tolkeniano.
Sono stato in una sala che lo ha trasmesso in 3d hfr, per intenderci il frame rate non era nei canonici 24 fps, ma era a 48. Il 3d lo rende particolare, aggiungendo una chiarezza e profonditá mai raggiunta finora. Gli attori sembrano reali, come se si fosse a teatro. Certo bisogna abituarsi, perché é un pó piú difficoltoso per l'occhio. Alla fine avevo un pó di mal di testa.Che dire? Il film é visivamente bellissimo, anche per quanto detto. Come temevo peró, lo hobbit non é un libro da 3 film, e nemmeno da 2 film. Per cui la storia risulta un pó allungata. Anche attingere dalle appendici del il signore degli anelli non puó rafforzare piú di tanto, in quanto quello che offre non é un corpus unitario ( per forza di cose ovviamente). Infatti alla fine rappresenta piú un omaggio per chi conosce l'opera completa di tolkien, che di aiuto al film. Avrei preferito che sfruttasse l'occcasione del secondo e terzo film, per, raccontare altre cose del mondo di tolkien. La storia dei figli di hurin, i silmarilli, la caduta di gondolin ( meravigliosa pagina di letteratura mondiale secondo me), numenor, etc.
Bellissima la colonna sonora di Shore.

Voto:
Flm 7,5-8
Video 10
Audio 10


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Visto poche ore fa. La scenografia è stupenda, e anche il film in se è molto bello. Poi queste scene di guerra a me entusiasmano non poco!!!

Un bel 8 a questo film.


----------



## Butcher (16 Dicembre 2012)

Visto qualche ora fa! 
Che dire?! Non vedo l'ora esca il secondo!


----------



## Prinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Allora sono andato a vederlo ieri sera. La prima delle mie consuete tre visioni al cinema, che riservo per i film di sul mondo tolkeniano.
> Sono stato in una sala che lo ha trasmesso in 3d hfr, per intenderci il frame rate non era nei canonici 24 fps, ma era a 48. Il 3d lo rende particolare, aggiungendo una chiarezza e profonditá mai raggiunta finora. Gli attori sembrano reali, come se si fosse a teatro. Certo bisogna abituarsi, perché é un pó piú difficoltoso per l'occhio. Alla fine avevo un pó di mal di testa.Che dire? Il film é visivamente bellissimo, anche per quanto detto. Come temevo peró, lo hobbit non é un libro da 3 film, e nemmeno da 2 film. Per cui la storia risulta un pó allungata. Anche attingere dalle appendici del il signore degli anelli non puó rafforzare piú di tanto, in quanto quello che offre non é un corpus unitario ( per forza di cose ovviamente). Infatti alla fine rappresenta piú un omaggio per chi conosce l'opera completa di tolkien, che di aiuto al film. Avrei preferito che sfruttasse l'occcasione del secondo e terzo film, per, raccontare altre cose del mondo di tolkien. La storia dei figli di hurin, i silmarilli, la caduta di gondolin ( meravigliosa pagina di letteratura mondiale secondo me), numenor, etc.
> Bellissima la colonna sonora di Shore.
> 
> ...



che cosa ha attinto esattamente dalle appendici?


----------



## francylomba (19 Dicembre 2012)

ho trovato il film in stream in una qualita' abbastanza decente , mi serve qualcuno che mi dica se proietti con la voce di gandalf ha fatto un buon lavoro.. 
gia' ho sentito qualche frase dal trailer mi ha fatto rabbrividire..


----------



## Brain84 (19 Dicembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ho trovato il film in stream in una qualita' abbastanza decente , mi serve qualcuno che mi dica se proietti con la voce di gandalf ha fatto un buon lavoro..
> gia' ho sentito qualche frase dal trailer mi ha fatto rabbrividire..



Ha fatto un ottimo lavoro. Per quanto Gianni Musy fosse un grandissimo doppiatore, lo è lo stesso Proietti. 
Gandalf qui ha un'età diversa dallo stregone visto nel Signore degli Anelli e secondo me questo cambio vocale ci sta perchè Musy aveva un tono vocale più da "vecchio stanco" mentre Proietti ha una voce più profonda e graffiante che ben si adatta al Gandalf de Lo Hobbit. Ovviamente secondo me.
Tra qualche giorno scriverò una recensione completa su questo film


----------



## francylomba (21 Dicembre 2012)

Visto ieri . la qualita' "non ufficiale " ovviamente non ha pagato sulla scenografia.. 
Bel film comunque  lo ho trovato lentino pero'...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2012)

Raga ma qualcuno mi spiga una cosa

Il signore degli anelli 3 libri 3 film
lo hobbit 1 libro ( CREDO) 3 film?


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga ma qualcuno mi spiga una cosa
> 
> Il signore degli anelli 3 libri 3 film
> lo hobbit 1 libro ( CREDO) 3 film?


In realtà dovevano fare 2 film (e sarebbe stato ottimo e adeguato). Poi per questioni di soldi ne han fatti 3 
Però forse ci sta a mio parere, il libro è un pò più grande de La compagnia dell'anello, ma è molto denso!


----------



## francylomba (21 Dicembre 2012)

ma qualcuno ha notato peter jackson nel film? di solito lui fa un cameo!


trovato da wikipedia :


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, Jackson plays one of the dwarves escaping from Erebor after Smaug has attacked


----------



## vota DC (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga ma qualcuno mi spiga una cosa
> 
> Il signore degli anelli 3 libri 3 film
> lo hobbit 1 libro ( CREDO) 3 film?



Infatti nel signore degli anelli tolgono, nell'hobbit per ora hanno aggiunto in maniera abbastanza intelligente. Ad esempio l'intervento di Saruman nella vicenda dell'Hobbit è descritto nell'appendice del Signore degli Anelli, però nell'Hobbit libro non appare perché Saruman come personaggio non esisteva.


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Dicembre 2012)

Lo vedrò domani sera in 3d HFR...


----------



## Brain84 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Questa volta per vedere Lo Hobbit ho optato per il 3d a 48 frame per secondo in un cinema che avesse la tecnologia XPAND quindi il migliore.
Apppena inizia il film si è subito spiazzati dalla fluidità del film. Io mi ritengo un purista su questo campo, le nuove tv a led con 800hz e più, non mi entusiasmano e quell'effetto quasi "Benny Hill" non l'ho mai apprezzato molto, tantomeno il 3d.
Però qui tutto funziona a meraviglia, la sensazione che danno i 48 frame per secondo prendono un senso vero e perfetto nelle scene concitate nelle battaglie. Dopo 10 minuti ero già abituato a questa nuova frontiera cinematografica usata da Jackson.
Il 3d non è mai il classico 3d che cerca di "stupire" lo spettatore atraverso oggetti che sembrano colpirti o altri artifici simili ma lo definirei di tipo "immersivo". 
Appena si staglia sullo schermo il paesaggio della contea e dopo della terra di mezzo, si ha la sensazione di esser catapultati dentro l'universo Tolkieniano e di poter quasi toccare e abbracciare i nani, Gandalf, Bilbo ecc..

L'intro del film è una chicca di rara bellezza per chi come me, ha apprezzato il signore degli anelli..i cammeo che ha inserito Peter Jackson (non presenti nel romanzo) aiutano ancora di più lo spettatore a ritornare di 10 anni indietro, ricordando tutto ciò che rappresentava il mondo di Tolkien in chiave cinematografica.
Un aiuto rilevante lo danno le musiche, molte sono quelle del Signore degli Anelli, altre sono completamente nuove e la canzone dei Nani (molto solenne e epica) ci accompagnerà lungo tutto il film aumentando appunto l'epicità delle scene e delle battaglie.

Martin Freeman è un Bilbo Beggins molto credibile, ha nella recitazione il classico "fare" d Hobbit che comprende la tranquillità, il godersi la vita, l'ospitalità ma anche l'amicizia e il sacrificio per aiutare chi è in difficiolta.

Il film è per forza di cose diverso in termini di atmosfere rispetto al Signore degli Anelli. Lo Hobbit è più una favola che un avventura complessa e ricca di battaglie sanguinarie tra orchi, umani, elfi e nani, qui non c'è in ballo il destino degli esseri viventi. Tutto è più goliardico e scanzonato e l'affidabilità con il libro è pressochè totale.
Già in questo primo capitolo si notano delle aggiunte presenti nelle appendici del Signore degli Anelli ma non risultato staccate dal contesto e quindi se non si conosce il libro, difficilmente le si potrà notare.

Ian McKellen nei panni di Gandlaf è sempre perfetto, qui sarà presente molto più a lungo e sarà molto più attivo. Una nota positiva è il cambio del doppiaggio affidato a Gigi Proietti che ne da una versione diversa rispetto al compianto Gianni Musy ma secondo me in linea con l'età di Gandalf rispetto al Signore degli Anelli, e al fatto che è ancora Gandlaf il Grigio e quindi meno "stanco" anche a livello d'animo.
Altra menzione la darei a Richard Armitage ovvero il nano Thorin Scudodiquercia che nonostante per me sia un attore sconosciuto, devo dire che qui è veramente bravo sopratutto nel rendere il carattere duro e determinato dei nani.
L'incontro tra il Gollum e Bilbo credo che sia a tutti gli effettti una delle scene più belle del film anche se la più spettacolare risiede altrove secondo me.

Concludendo posso dire che fortunatamente la saga è stata ripresa da Peter Jakson e non da Guillermo del Toro (che ha partecipato alla stesura della sceneggiatura), almeno hanno mantenuto l'impianto registico, filmico e immaginifico che solo Jackson sa regalare.
*
Voto: 9*


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ottimo, stasera lo vado a vedere e poi commenterò. Ben recensito dagli amici per adesso.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

L'ho visto l'altro giorno... bello bello! Consigliatissimo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Questa volta per vedere Lo Hobbit ho optato per il 3d a 48 frame per secondo in un cinema che avesse la tecnologia XPAND quindi il migliore.
> Apppena inizia il film si è subito spiazzati dalla fluidità del film. Io mi ritengo un purista su questo campo, le nuove tv a led con 800hz e più, non mi entusiasmano e quell'effetto quasi "Benny Hill" non l'ho mai apprezzato molto, tantomeno il 3d.
> Però qui tutto funziona a meraviglia, la sensazione che danno i 48 frame per secondo prendono un senso vero e perfetto nelle scene concitate nelle battaglie. Dopo 10 minuti ero già abituato a questa nuova frontiera cinematografica usata da Jackson.
> Il 3d non è mai il classico 3d che cerca di "stupire" lo spettatore atraverso oggetti che sembrano colpirti o altri artifici simili ma lo definirei di tipo "immersivo".
> ...


complimenti per la recensione!mi hai fatto venire voglia di andare a vederlo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Visto in 3D. Spettacolare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2013)

Visto adesso che FILMOME


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto adesso che FILMOME



Stupendo vero ? Per una volta non incentrano tutto sulle battaglie e spiegano bene la storia, tanta roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stupendo vero ? Per una volta non incentrano tutto sulle battaglie e spiegano bene la storia, tanta roba


Bellissimo , tra l'altro il libro che lessi 1000 anni fa mi affascinò uguale.... molto molto soddisfatto e in attesa di vedere il 2...


----------

